# Measuring 4 Weeks Ahead and Freaking Out...



## saslewis11 (Nov 27, 2006)

I had my 24 week appt. yesterday (I was really 25 weeks) and the MW said I was measuring 29 weeks!! (WTHeck????) I'm seriously freaking out now about GD. I'm going on Monday for my sugar test, but has anybody had a similar experience and everything turned out okay?


----------



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

My sister measured 4 weeks ahead with her first baby the whole time, and she didn't ever test positive for GD. He was a nice sized baby though at 9.13lbs. Nothing she couldn't push out though.

It's not totally uncommon, try not to worry before there is anything to worry about. ((HUGS))


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

I also measured 4 weeks ahead, and was healthy as a horse. My babe was 7 1/2lbs. It kinda evened off by 32 weeks, and I was measuring 1 week ahead, if any. Try not to worry mama


----------



## True Blue (May 9, 2003)

LOL I measured behind 1-3 weeks or so with dd and she was 8lbs 8oz...I don't think it means a whole lot!


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

I don't think it means a lot. I've consistently bounced back and forth. . one appt I'm 3-4 wks ahead, next appt I'm spot on. Rinse and repeat. The same thing happened when i was pg with DD and she came out a healthy but small 6lbs.


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

It doesn't mean all that much. 4 "weeks" is only 4 cm. You baby could have been sticking their butt out and that will change the measurement.

At one point in my last pregnancy I measured 6cm ahead and a month later measured right on.

There is nothing to worry about except perhaps a midwife that was unable to explain that to you in a way that didn't worry you so much.


----------



## saslewis11 (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay! Thanks







You guys have made me feel sooo much better! I really appreciate it!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

I was JUST going to post "How many of you measured 4+ weeks ahead outside of the 1st trimester?"







So, thanks for beating me to it!

I'm 16 weeks & measuring 5-6 ahead right now. I have our first U/S in two weeks & I'm really getting anxious to see this little babe who likes to grow exponentially!


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

If you can get the baby to roll over during the appointment you can even SEE how many "weeks" it changes.


----------



## lil_earthmomma (Dec 29, 2006)

I've always thought this was a slightly flawed system. I mean, each cm is a week of growth?!? Every baby grows at a slightly different pace, and as mentioned above, likes to wiggle and get into funny positions.


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't know what your MW does, but mine also feels for the fundus (top of the uterus). She freaked out on my 23 week appt because she felt two things that could be my fundus... one would have been right on for dates and the other would have been ahead a lot (or possible twins). She was having trouble feeling it correctly through my ab muscles is all. I wouldn't get upset over one measurement.


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

You've probably already got enough reassurance, but at my 24 week appt (and I was 24 weeks) I measured 29 cm. I freaked out, too, about GD, which I do not have. At 30 weeks, I measured 32.5 cm, and at 32 weeks I measure 33. So, it can really vary based on baby's positioning, growth spurts, etc.


----------



## wendy1221 (Feb 9, 2004)

I measured about 4 weeks ahead around that time in my pregnancies w/ ds2 and ds3 (I might have w/ ds1 as well, but my doc then was very laid back and didn't tell me worrying stuff unless she thought something was actually wrong, which she obviously didn't.) Like someone else said, by 32 weeks, i was back on track again. I do measure a week or 2 at the end as well, but I have big babies, so that's expected.


----------



## Amandamanda (Sep 29, 2007)

don't worry at all..

at 28 weeks i was measuring 32 weeks and i had an ultrasound yesterday to check growth (at 29w2d) and baby measured 29w1d and fluid looked good.

sometimes you just measure bigger fundus wise..


----------



## thirdeagle (Dec 22, 2007)

A lot of people I"ve talked to have measured all over the charts and turned out with regular sized kids, not early, and no GD.

I measured slightly big at 20 weeks but they didn't make an issue of it. At 30ish weeks I'm now measuring 2 weeks big and they sent me for the 3 hour GD test. I measured borderline and so I'm not on a restricted diet and checking my blood sugars after meals. Its a hassle (esp since the one thing I crave in pregnancy is pastries) but I think GD is fairly manageable for pregnancies. I'm not sure what it means for putting you into a risk category if you were hoping for a unassisted or home birth. I'm doing the hospital thing and they haven't said anything about it making a difference one way or another (I checked).

I'm hoping that it goes away after pregnancy but statistically this does mean I'm more prone to type 2 diabetes.


----------



## cubasianchica (Jun 18, 2007)

just a question out of curiosity. for those of you that measured ahead and had normal pregnancies did anyone actually deliver on a different due date? i mean significantly off? (id say more than a week)


----------



## JorgieGirl (May 13, 2006)

Cubasianchica:

My sister, who measured 4 weeks ahead steadily, had her son 13 days past her EDD.


----------



## crazydiamond (May 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cubasianchica* 
just a question out of curiosity. for those of you that measured ahead and had normal pregnancies did anyone actually deliver on a different due date? i mean significantly off? (id say more than a week)

I delivered at 42 weeks with a 6lb9oz baby. I didn't even go into labor on my own, so who knows how long it would have been if my body was allowed to go on its own. Fluid levels are also fine. Not sure why I kept measuring ahead, but clearly there was no cause for concern.


----------



## Writerbird (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm a space cadet - I forgot to add that my midwife didn't even start using the measuring tape until I was 30 weeks, because she said the measurements before then reflect your body type more than the actual baby.

I'd never heard that, but given all the women in this thread that adjusted to "normal" by post-30, it sounds reasonable!


----------

